# Südafrika 2008



## Einfachdaniel (26. März 2008)

So, da ich in der Vorbereitungsphase meines letzten Urlaubs im schönen Südafrika so wenig über das Angeln dort unten finden konnte, hab ich jetzt beschlossen selbst die eine oder andere Information hier zu posten.
Die Angelei dort ist wahnsinnig vielseitig. Das Spektrum geht vom (Fliegen)Fischen auf Forellen in Bächen und kleinen Stauseen in den Bergen, übers Schwarzbarsch-, Karpfen- und Catfishangeln in Flüssen und Seen, bis hin zum Angeln auf Hottentots, Snoek, Bonitos, Haie...im Atlantik oder Indischen Ozean.
Somit ist für wirklich jeden Typ Angler etwas dabei. Da die Südafrikaner, abgesehen von Forellen, so gut wie keinen Süßwasserfisch entnehmen, sind die Vorkommen dort dementsprechend gut. Auf Karpfen z.B. angeln viele Südafrikaner mit der Fliege, da diese sonst zu leicht zu überlisten wären. Möchte man einen der ebenso massenhaft vorkommenden Welse fangen, empfiehlt es sich mit Hühnerleber zu angeln. Das ist mit Abstand der beste Köder dafür. Am Orangeriver, dem Grenzfluss zu Namibia wird man mit diesem Köder und etwas Glück nicht länger als zehn Minuten auf den ersten Biss warten müssen.

http://img397.*ih.us/img397/2707/orangerivervv0.th.jpg

Zwar sind die Welse dort im Durchschnitt um die 50-60 cm, sie machen aber am leichten Gerät einen wahnsinnigen Spaß. Ab und zu gibts dann als Beigabe auch mal nen Yellowfish, Karpfen oder nen größeren Wels von nem Meter oder mehr.

Auch das Angeln auf Schwarzbarsch ist sehr populär in Südafrika. Leider liegen die meisten Gewässer, in denen Schwarzbarsche vorkommen, auf privatem Gelände und sind somit nur mit persönlicher Erlaubnis zu befischen. Es kann sich immer lohnen in den Angelläden nachzufragen, meist wird einem dort mit einer Telefonnummer oder anderen Tipps geholfen.

Sehr unkompliziert gestaltet sich das Angeln im Meer (Atlantik und Indischer Ozean). Hier kauft man sich einfach eine Permit im nächsten Postamt. Diese kostet ca. 40 Rand (ca. 4 €) für einen Monat und gilt für die gesamte Küste. Ausnahmen bilden lediglich einige Naturschutzgebiete. Sehr viel Spaß macht die Angelei auf Hottentots im Atlantik um Kapstadt. 

http://img507.*ih.us/img507/2310/img5710kleinvn8.th.jpg

Hottentots können von der Küste aus beangelt werden. Sie leben zwischen Felsklippen, künstlichen Wellenenbrechern und anderen Versteckmöglichkeiten. Man fängt sie dort mit leichtem Gerät und Ködern wie White Mussels, Sardinen oder Tintenfisch an Hakengröße 6-8. Die Montage betseht i.d.R. aus Hauptschnur mit Haken und einem kleinen Bleischrot. Sie wird ausgeworfen und dann lässt man den Köder mit der Drift treiben. 
In Kalkbay bei Kapstdt besteht die Möglichkeit für 150 Rand p.P. mit einem Fischer zum Linefishing, dem Angeln mit der traditionellen Handleine, raus zu fahren. Zur Kontaktaufnahme muss man einfach nur im Hafenimbiss nach George und ner Angeltour fragen. Es geht vor Sonnenaufgang los und man ist am frühen Nachmittag wieder im Hafen. Gefangen werden hauptsächlich Hottentots und ähnliches in guten Stückzahlen. Man kann die Fische, die man selbst fängt, entweder behalten, am Hafen verkaufen oder, am besten, sie dem Fischer schenken damit er sie verkaufen kann :m.

Auch das Angeln am Strand und in Lagunen kann sehr viel Fisch bringen. Ca. 150 km von Kapstadt entfernt an der Westküste kann man sehr gut Sandhaie fangen. Diese beißen besonders gut auf Fetzen von Sardinen und Tintenfisch. Sandhaie sind zwar keine Riesen, bieten aber sehr hartnäckige Kämpfe an leichtem Gerät und sind sehr schön anzuschauen. In der Lagune von Langebaan kann man sie sogar auf Sicht von einem langen, hölzernen Bootssteg beangeln...ein extra-Schub an Adrenalin. 


http://img296.*ih.us/img296/7662/img5609kleinin4.th.jpg

Etwas anders ist die Lage an der Ostküste. Dort trifft man auf den Indischen Ozean.
Nahe des südlichsten Punktes Afrikas, dem Kap Agulhas liegt das kleine Fischerdorf Struisbay. Ein Ausflug dorthin lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Im Hafenbecken schwimmen Rochen vom Ausmaß "Tischplatte", die man dort sehr gut beobachten kann und von der Hafenmole wird gezielt auf Haie vom Kaliber 200 Pfund+ geangelt.
Beim Fang von Köderfischen geht immer wieder Seewels und Blowfish an den Haken, Achtung bei den Stacheln!!!

http://img214.*ih.us/img214/7899/210208struisbaai17kleinmz1.th.jpg

Auch die Ausfahrten in Struisbay sind sehr zu empfehlen. Neben Haien kann man vom Boot sehr gut auf Cod und Bonitos angeln. Letztere sind wahnsinnig wilde Kämpfer und man verwendet hier kurze, leichte Pilkruten und 40er Mono zum Schleppen und Spinfischen mit Wobblern, Gummis und großen, schlanken Löffelblinkern.

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/7059/img5677kleinbn6.th.jpg

Bonitos schmecken nicht nur gegrillt und geräuchert sehr gut, sie sind auch super Haiköder. Eine sehr gute Zeit zum Fang von Bonitos ist der März und April. Da kommen die Anchovis-Schwärme an die Küste und wenn sich die Bonitos dazu gesellen "kocht" das Wasser.
Ich würde (werde) bei einem nächsten Urlaub in Südafrika wieder nur eine leichte Spinrute und eine Bootsrute/leichte Pilkrute mitnehmen. Blei, Haken und sonstigen "Kleinkram" kann man vor Ort in unzähligen Angelläden kaufen. Die Preise sind dort sehr günstig und es macht Sinn sich ggf. eine Hairute incl. Rolle und dem restlichen Tackle in Südafrika zu kaufen.
Nun gut, ich hoffe ich konnte dem einen oder anderen ein wenig helfen. Sollte jemand noch spezielle Fragen zum Thema Angeln in Südafrika haben kann er sich da gern an mich wenden.


----------



## Dart (28. März 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

Thx, für den interessanten Bericht#6
Bislang war mir da nur das Karpfenfischen bekannt, siehe http://www.africancarp.com/index.html
Da gibt es ja wohl doch deutlich mehr zu erforschen. Würde mich über weitere Berichte in der Zukunft freuen
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Janbr (28. März 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

Hallo,

ich war im Februar 2007 in Südafrika und hab hier mit der Fliegenrute auf Forellen gefischt. Wir waren dazu hier: http://www.dukloofestate.co.za/

Das ganze befindet sich in den Bergen bei Paarl kurz hinter dem Hogenoten Tunnel an der N1 am Smalblaarriver. Das Resort selber ist nicht mehr das neueste (es sollte wohl renoviert werden, ich weiss aber nicht ob das geschehen ist).

Es gehört ein Forellenpuff zur Anlage an dem gefischt werden kann, wenn's im Bach nicht klappt (bei mir hat's geklappt :q). Der Besitzer, Mr Geldenhuys, kann auch für ca. 50 Euro/ Tag, Guiding an verschiedenen Flüssen organisieren (dazu hatte ich leider keine Zeit, da ich mit der Familie unterwegs war :c)

Die Landschaft ist (obwohl es kurz vorher ein Buschfeuer gab) wirklich traumhaft. Man fängt seine Forellen, aber es gibt keine Massenbisse.

Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist die Begegnung mit Affen beim Angeln. Der große Vorteil ist die Jungs sind wasserscheu und solange man watet lassen sie einen auch in Ruhe |supergri. Wathose braucht es übrigens nicht, es reichen Sportsandalen und Sonnencreme (die Waden nicht vergessen, ich weiss wovon ich spreche!!)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## SimonHH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

das nenne ich mal ne komplette infomation...klasse daniel #6

so..ihr entschuldigt mich?! ...ich muss ma zur bank...


----------



## HarryO. (28. März 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

klasse


----------



## rob (28. März 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

ist schon ein echtes angelparadies der süden afrikas.
ich durfte ja in namibia am okawango,im okawangodelta botswana und an der skelettküste fischen.der indische ozean hätt mir noch gefehlt:m

werde sicher wieder einmal eine reise in diese gefilde machen müssen.
abenteuerfischen pur:m
lg aus wien
rob

p.s.: hier einige bilder von unserer reise:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71356


----------



## PsychoBo (28. März 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

Ich danke euch für die interessante Berichte! 

Da juckt es einem wirklich in den Fingern...

@Janbr 
Hätte echt Lust die Fliegenrute einzupacken und ein paar Tage runter zu fliegen. Was kostet denn die Übernachtung am Forellenpuff?  
Wie sieht es denn mit dem Transfer von Cape Town nach "Hugenoten Tunnel" aus? Braucht man dazu einen Leihwagen oder gibt es da andere Möglichkeiten?

Grüße,
Bo


----------



## Einfachdaniel (28. März 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

Hey Janbr, die Gegend kenn ich auch sehr gut. War dort in der Nähe auf der Farm eines Freundes zum Schwarzbarsch fischen. Neben den Affen fand ich auch die Kapkobras ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig weil die so gar nicht wasserscheu sind 
Aber das mit dem Waden eincremen kann ich bestätigen.

@PsychoBo: Einen Leihwagen zu nehmen ist immer Empfehlenswert in Südafrika. Die Landschaft ist einfach zu schön um nicht ein wenig rum zu fahren. Vom Flughafen an den Fluss hinter dem Tunnel fährt man ungefähr eine halbe Stunde bis Stunde, je nach Verkehr.


----------



## Janbr (29. März 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

@ PsychoBo
Zu den Übernachtungspreisen kann ich leider nix mehr sagen, die hab ich schlichtweg vergessen. Ich bilde mir ein es war um die 50 Euro für's Doppelzimmer.

Wie schon geschrieben war das Hotel selber wirklich nicht das Beste. Wir waren allerdings nicht in der Hauptsaison da und es sollte renoviert werden. Obs passiert ist weiss ich nicht. Die Speisekarte im "Pub" hat man auch schnell durch, aber Paarl ist gleich um die Ecke und sorgt für Abwechslung.

Da das "Ressort" wirklich sehr alleine liegt, neben der N1 mit eigener Ausfahrt, ist ein Leihwagen sehr sinnvoll.

Der Besitzer ist echt nett und hilfsbereit und organisiert auch Guiding an anderen Flüßen mit, nach seinen Worten, einigen der besten Flyfischermen Südarikas. Der ganze Tag lag bei ca. 50 Euro inkl. Transfer, Mittagessen und Snacks. Wenn du länger da bist würde ich das auch machen, denn der "Hausbach" wird, denke ich, auch nach 2 - 3 Tagen eintönig. Der Sohn vom Chef ist übrigens auch FLiegenfischer und gibt gerne ein paar Tipps (auch gerne Abends bei nem Bier im Pub ;-))

Gruß

Jan


----------



## PsychoBo (29. März 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

Hi Jan,
...danke für die Infos. Ich hätte halt irgenwie Lust ein paar Tage im Warmen Angeln zu können. Da ich den Flug ziemlich günstig bekomme, habe ich keine Lust noch einen ganzen Haufen an Umkosten zu haben. Muss ich mir noch mal gut durch den Kopf gehen lassen... reizen würde es mich sehr. 

Grüße
Bo


----------



## Janbr (30. März 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

@PsychoBob

Kombiniere ich da richtig, sehr günstige Tickets und Ort: Rhein/ Main --> Airliner ? |kopfkrat

Also Leihwägen sind in SA nich wirklich sehr teuer. Es gibt da, gerade wenn du alleine bist sehr günstige. Wenn meine Vermutung von oben auch noch zutrifft, bekommst du hier häufig auch noch Prozente.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## PsychoBo (30. März 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*



Janbr schrieb:


> @PsychoBob
> 
> Kombiniere ich da richtig, sehr günstige Tickets und Ort: Rhein/ Main --> Airliner ? |kopfkrat




Moin.

Genau so ist es.  ...deswegen auch die Idee eines Kurztripps. |supergri

Grüße, Boris


----------



## Einfachdaniel (30. März 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

Man Bo, dann aber ab in den Flieger! Das lohnt sich wirklich sooo sehr dort!!!


----------



## Janbr (30. März 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

@PsychoBo  |supergri

Man nennt mich auch 00Jan...
Nein im Ernst, ich hab während meines Studiums für LSG Skychefs in MUC gearbeitet. Nicht nur aus diesem Grund hab ich auch etwas länger für's Studium gebraucht .

Ich weiss nicht bei welcher Airline du bist, aber LH (war zumindest während meiner Zeit so) hatte ein Abkommen mit SIXT und über SIXT hat man dann in SA wirklich sehr günstig Leihwagen bekommen (sind 0815 Citi Golfs). Der reicht aber vollkommen. Das Leben selbst ist in SA wiederum erheblich billiger als hier in Deutschland.

Mein letzter Flug (der dritte bis jetzt) nach SA war aber noch etwas günstiger, nämlich nur die Gebühren, den Rest hat mir Miles and More geschenkt, bzw. mein Arbeitgeber |rolleyes

Der Flug war auch über FRA mit Southafrican. Wirklich super Flieger. Wir waren zwar in der Business Class, die ist ja immer nicht schlecht, aber auch hier im Vergleich echt super. Mein Sohn war da gerade ein knappes Jahr alt und die haben sich echt super um Ihn gekümmert, fast wie ein Babysitter.

Also wenn ich du wäre und die Zeit hätte, würde ich jetzt ungefähr im Fliger sitzen....:g

Gruß

Jan


----------



## PsychoBo (30. März 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

Sorry für das OT werden... 

Jawoll 00Jan, ich bin beim Kranich angestellt. Wenn ich nicht erst vor 4 Wochen im Urlaub gewesen wäre, würde ich mich in den Flieger setzen.  Die nächsten Wochen sind leider arbeitstechnisch ausgebucht, weswegen ich so ein Vorhaben erst mal die nächsten Wochen aufschieben muss. 

Mal abwarten, was bis dahin hier für Wetter herrscht und welche Möglichkeiten man dadurch hat. 

Werde mich auf alle Fälle mal im Intranet nach den Rabatten bei Sixt erkundigen...und alles mal durchrechnen. 

Grüße,
Bo


----------



## Roosterfish (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

Interessant ist auch das Angeln auf Tigerfish, z.B. am Lake Jozini in Pongola (Kwazulu Natal). Günstige Unterkunft (Lodge) und Bootstouren mit Guide bietet z. B. die Shayamoya Lodge (www.shayamoya.co.za).

Roosterfish


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

hallo leute,
bin seit gestern morgen um halb eins wieder zurück in deutschland.ich war mit meiner freundin und 2 freunden in Südafrika im urlaub,ihr werdet lachen aber es war das erstemal fliegen für mich,das erstemal das meer gesehen,viele eindrücke die mich im moment nicht loslassen.südafrika ist sooo wunderschön und wir wurden die ganze zeit nur herzlich empfangen und sehr liebevoll behandelt.wir sind von Kapstadt an der küste entlang bis zum Tsitsikama nationalpark in der nähe von Porth Elizabeth gefahren und haben unterwegs einiges an eindrücken gesammelt die man nur verstehen kann wenn man selber dort gewesen war.jeder wo schon in südafrika war weis wovon ich rede.....!!!
nochmal vielen dank für die vielen tipps vor dem urlaub von "Einfachdaniel",leider bin ich in den 2 wochen nicht dazugekommen angeln zu gehen,weil wir sehr viel vorhatten,und da ich der einzigste angler war,war es für die anderen nicht so interressant.
am Kap Aghulas wollte ich in dem Angelladen ein wenig Tackle ausleihen um am hafen bei den rochen zu fischen,aber der typ war nicht sehr freundlich und verleiht kein tackle.kaufen wollte ich nix,da ich das zeug mit heimnehmen musste und das wollte ich da im moment nicht.......hab mich dann mit wobblern,spinnern und anderen kleinigkeiten versorgt und mit nach deutschland gebracht.in struuisbay hab ich dann mit einigen anglern geredet die an der küste geangelt haben,sie hatten auch schon einen fisch gefangen den sie mir auch zeigten.......nun gut was soll ich noch sagen,ich werde wieder nach südafrika,das ist sicher,grins.......und dann werde ich auch angeln....werde dann auch noch ein paar bilder einstellen,damit ihr sehen könnt wie schön es dort unten ist...gruss micha
nochmal danke an "daniel"...


----------



## Einfachdaniel (29. September 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

Jaja, so schnell gerät man in die "Fänge" dieses Landes...


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Südafrika 2008*

du sagst es daniel...du sagst es....einfach herrlich dort unten........es waren sehr viele eindrücke,sehr viel neues und aufregendes...gruss micha
bin immernoch dabei alles zu verarbeiten...grins


----------

